

Ask HN: Building a news filter app, any suggestions? - ulsc

Hi everyone!<p>We&#x27;re building a product called &quot;News Filter&quot;.
It will filter Hacker News, Designer News, Product Hunt and Dribbble in order to what users want.<p>We wonder if you have any ideas or suggestions about filters we can include. (e.g. if a post hits to homepage, specific user&#x27;s posts with more than 50 comments, post title includes &quot;Yo&quot; etc.)<p>BTW, if you want to check the process out, please be our guest on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;newsfilter.co<p>Thanks in advance!
======
otobrglez
How about what is hot? ;) I know that that is not a filter, but it would sure
be a nice thing to see. There will surely be a lot of content, but since I
don't have time to constantly check X, Y, Z... I would really appreciate
summary or some hot-list.

~~~
ulsc
we thought users should have these kinds of filters too. Almost everyone wants
to see what's hot, but the meaning of the term "hot" may vary person to
person. So we thought users can have filters like "commented 20 times in last
hour" etc. in order to completely fill their own meaning of "hot" :) btw,
thank you!

